# Is the 2011 SRAM Red stuff out yet?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Just curious if the 2011 Red stuff is out yet? If so is there any changes? Just curious cause I am having a custom bike built and figured I would get the builder to put on the Newer stuff if it's out..


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't think there are any changes for 2011.

As of the Vuelta...its still the same Red groups on the pro bikes...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

No changes for the Red. They did add the Limited edition for a short avail time period. Its yellow.


----------



## wildhog (Sep 18, 2010)

*Red Changes*

Chain - 1091R latest chain ... lighte...available now 

Ceramic BB - newer ceramic BB which is anodized red in color (not silver/grey) with improved sealing. Rumor of the old SRAM ceramic BB has reduced durability...perhaps newer version solves this. Consider Enduro hybrid or full ceramic BB. SRAM BB races are stainless steel not chrome....don't know if this is a big difference in terms of corrosion resistence....anodized red BB avialable now.

As of now, 2010.5, I would make sure I get the above as components of a new gruppo.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

When as the last change to Red? Are the 2009-2011 the same?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

IIRC...there hasn't been any changes to Red since its introduction.


----------

